# Jeeves in Cataclysm



## nrg (23. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute, 

nach gefühlten 1000 Mobs, 4 Stacks Kobaltbolzen, 2 Stacks Relikte von Ulduar und Taschen voller grauem Kram wollte ich mal fragen ob wer einen Tipp hat wo man das Rezept für Jeeves halbwegs sinnvoll farmen kann? Derzeit mache ich auf die Bibliothekswächter vor Ulduar Jagd, laut verschiedenen Quellen sollen die am besten dropen, sowohl beim Kill als auch beim abbauen.


----------



## Avolus (23. Juli 2011)

> Derzeit mache ich auf die Bibliothekswächter vor Ulduar Jagd, laut verschiedenen Quellen sollen die am besten dropen, sowohl beim Kill als auch beim abbauen.



Richtig.


----------



## MarkusM (23. Juli 2011)

schlachte doch einfach mal die mobs bei landebahn kurbelzisch. da hab ich es mit zwei chars gefarmt und hatte ihn recht schnell (beim ersten mal binnen 15min und beim zweiten mal innerhalb ner stunde).

viel glück beim farmen


----------



## Cassiopheia (23. Juli 2011)

Meines Wissens nach is die Dropchance in Ini- & Raidinstanzen höher. Ich habe gute Erfahrungen bei den Dicken in Hallen des Steins gemacht, der 2. oder 3. Mob hatte es für mich gedroppt (nachdem ich Stunden draußen versucht hatte zu farmen und bei der Landebahn).


----------



## Tikume (23. Juli 2011)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=29380

Geht eigentlich relativ fix.


----------



## nrg (23. Juli 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=29380
> 
> Geht eigentlich relativ fix.



2 Tage diese Mobs, 3 Tage Bibliothekswächter,jeden Tag 3-4 Stunden. Unter fix versteh ich was anderes 


Naja, morgen mal Landebahn und Hallen des Steins testen, heute keine Lust mehr.


----------



## Tikume (23. Juli 2011)

Du zerlegst die Viecher aber schon auch und rennst nicht direkt nach dem looten weiter?


----------



## D@rksun (23. Juli 2011)

MarkusM schrieb:


> schlachte doch einfach mal die mobs bei landebahn kurbelzisch. da hab ich es mit zwei chars gefarmt und hatte ihn recht schnell (beim ersten mal binnen 15min und beim zweiten mal innerhalb ner stunde).
> 
> viel glück beim farmen



Da hab ich ihn auch her hat keine 10 Minuten gedauert


----------



## nrg (24. Juli 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Du zerlegst die Viecher aber schon auch und rennst nicht direkt nach dem looten weiter?



Muss man das? Ne, im Ernst, ich verwerte die schon. 

Aber danke für den Tipp bei der Landebahn, hatte den Bauplan innerhalb von 20 Minuten.


----------



## MarkusM (24. Juli 2011)

hehe gerne 

hab doch gesagt da bekommst ihn schnell


----------



## Tikume (24. Juli 2011)

Dürfte aber eher ne Glücks/Pechsache gewesensein.


----------



## madmurdock (25. Juli 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Dürfte aber eher ne Glücks/Pechsache gewesensein.



Jap, habe 4 Ingis. Bei manchen hats 4 Hrs gedauert. Bei einigen isset nebenher gedroppt in der 77er Ulduar Ini.

Würde auf jedenfall raten ab Lvl 70 einen Queststop zu machen und bei dem Kurbelzisch Flughafen so lange zu farmen bis der Plan gedroppt ist. Man kriegt hier naemlich noch Exp und es ist so nicht total frustrierend. Nebenbei kann man sich ja fuer die Inis als DD anmelden um ein wenig Abwechslung zu haben. Direkt mit 68 würd ich nicht hin, da das wotl eq scho deutlich besser als das bc eq ist.


----------



## individuum (23. Oktober 2011)

der is echt cool


----------



## Rabaz (29. Oktober 2011)

Die Bibliothekswächter (so Gnome auf Robo-Schreitern) sind jedenfalls nicht verkehrt. Ich habe mir meinen erst kürzlich da geholt. Eigentlich sogar zwei Pläne. Erst droppte einer den Queststart für den Schrottbot-Plan, und als ich den in der Tasche hatte, gabs kurz danach den Plan für Jeeves. OK so zwei oder 3 Runden musste ich schon drehen da, vllt. 50 oder 60 mobs.

Anner Landebahn war ich vorher 3 Tage lang, so läufts nunmal ^^.


----------



## Fedrian (3. November 2012)

hat schon einer erfahrungen mit den dropchance seit mop gemacht? ist is "tikume's spot" (Sturmgeschmiedeter Kriegsgolem) immer noch zu bevorzugen?


----------

